# Sharp pains after d&c advice please x



## Becktoria

Hi ladies,
Had missed miscarriage, went for scan after very light spotting, thought I was 10wks but scan revealed baby measuring 8.5wks no heartbeat. Had d&c done nearly 2weeks ago but about 4 days after op I started getting really sharp pains on my left side felt like on my ovary but at same time stinging. The pain will only last couple of seconds then go. Went back to hospital last Tuesday they did an internal exam and said everything seemed fine but put on two sets if antibiotics as a precaution. I've now nearly finished my antibiotics but still having these sharp/stinging pains every now and then. Anyone experience anything similar or shed any light. Getting a kinda worried think I'm guna have up go back hospital.xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Anybody please? X


----------



## MightyMom

I get sharp pains on my left ovary all the time. Western doctors ignore me. I went to an herbalist/accupuncturist and he is giving me some tea to balance me out.


----------



## Becktoria

Thanks for your response. Still got the pain on left side Gp requested scan do waiting on my appointment. Wish I could talk to someone who has had d&c and had similar experience getting worried its something serious x


----------



## MightyMom

I had a D&C in October. I always seem to feel the sharp pain on my left side when I'm cramping heavily. I assume it's related to how my ovary sits with my uterus or something. Sorry it isn't getting better for you. :-(


----------



## grizzlyntessa

After my d n c and started having extreme pain 2wks later. It started out as a come and go pain but then ended up becomeing constant pain to where I couldn't even walk. My on call dr. told me it was a huge clot trying to break itself loose and the pain I was going through was the same as labor pain. No amount of medicine or heating pad would help. The only thing that some what helped was a hot bath which I soaked in for about 2hrs. Eventually the clot broke free three days later giving me instant relief. I just wished my dr.s would have warned me that that could happen and if it had not let up come Monday (4 days later) I would have to have another dnc to get rid of the clot because it was to big to pass.


----------



## Becktoria

Thanx for everyone's replies grizzlyntessa did u have any sharp pains at all it ache on one side? Xxx


----------

